# Help with the snake identification



## ozbos (Mar 9, 2011)

Hi all,

can you please help with identification of the snake in the attached pic. (sorry about the quality). Is it spotted python or something else.thank you


----------



## Australis (Mar 9, 2011)

Genus can be determined from photo, the location the animal was found will help work out what species.


----------



## saximus (Mar 9, 2011)

Don't know if it's a Mac but what's wrong with the tail


----------



## Asharee133 (Mar 9, 2011)

i'd say a stimson with a funky tail


----------



## ecosnake (Mar 9, 2011)

looks like a stimsons


----------



## ozbos (Mar 9, 2011)

It was removed from our w/shop at Lawlers near Leinster WA


----------



## ecosnake (Mar 9, 2011)

wheatbelt maybe


----------



## ozbos (Mar 9, 2011)

Yah I'd say so on the edge Wheatbelt/Goldfields


----------



## ecosnake (Mar 9, 2011)

Yeah looks like a wheatbelt stimsons python...very nice


----------



## ozbos (Mar 9, 2011)

Thank you all for quick replies, must say great forum


----------



## ecosnake (Mar 9, 2011)

Anytime we are all happy to help here...


----------



## ozbos (Mar 9, 2011)

Two other species I've relocated from our shops in last 2 days were Southern Half-Girdled and Ringed Brown, usually we don,t see many this time of the year (I mean snakes at all)


----------



## Specks (Mar 9, 2011)

ecosnake said:


> Anytime we are all happy to help here...


 
The genuine ones are
Great find by the way


----------



## ecosnake (Mar 9, 2011)

LOL lucky I came on when I did then....


----------



## waruikazi (Mar 10, 2011)

I'll play devils safety advocate. 

That snake is probably a stimsons python BUT that picture is not conclusive enough, atleast to me, to rule out a Suta Fasciata- Rosen's snake. They aren't considered dangerous but will knock you around pretty hard if you get tagged.


----------

